# Petrus Wittewrongel



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 20, 2007)

Petrus Wittewrongel, Dutch Puritan (1609 - 1662) was a minister at Amsterdam and a _Nadere Reformatie_ divine. He is best-known for writing _Oeconomia christiana, ofte christelicke huys-houdinge, bestiert naer den reghel van het suyvere Woordt Godts_ (_Christian Economy_, or _Christian Household_). He was also a vocal opponent of the theatre, and wrote poems such as _The Passing of Orpheus_ and _Rivalry of Apollo and Pan_.


----------



## ANT (Feb 20, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Petrus Wittewrongel, Dutch Puritan (1609 - 1662).



Now here's one that I have not heard of .... Thanks Andrew for the info!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 23, 2007)

ANT said:


> Now here's one that I have not heard of .... Thanks Andrew for the info!


----------

